# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل کی ثبت نامشه؟

## WickedSick

تایتل سِیز انیثینگ  :Yahoo (21): 
بعد اون نامردیا که کردن تو نمره دادن بهم گفتم برم ترمیم
الان یکی گفت که فردا عه ترمیم معدل(ثبت نامش)
درست گفته  :Yahoo (21): ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> تایتل سِیز انیثینگ 
> بعد اون نامردیا که کردن تو نمره دادن بهم گفتم برم ترمیم
> الان یکی گفت که فردا عه ترمیم معدل(ثبت نامش)
> درست گفته ؟


وات دید یو سی این یور تایتل؟

----------


## WickedSick

> های
> 
> فور شهریور؟


کاری ندارم  :Yahoo (21):  همون شهریور آره.
 فقط میخام دوباره امتحان بدم این دفه طوری براشون بنویسم هنوز نگاه برگه نکردن 20 رد کنن واسم بی شرفا  :Yahoo (21):  حقمو خوردن

----------


## WickedSick

> وات دید یو سی این یور تایتل؟


انیثینگ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> ترمیم معدل ایز فور پیش دانشگاهیا + فارغ تحصیلا
> 
> ای دونت شور باید ای تینک


ای بابا  :Yahoo (21):  خوب من چی کنم الان عقده دارم شدید از درست این مصحح های **************************************************  **************************************************  *****************************
**************************************************  **************************************************  *** (و بقیه فحشای دنیا)

----------


## POlyhYmNia

خخخخخخ یو آر سو ..... آره.... 
بعدم آیم دونت شور نداریم پسرم آیم نات شور  :Yahoo (56):  

الان به ترمیم کاری نداشته باش چون اگه اینجوری باشه همه حول میزنن واسه ترمیم از جمله خودم.. میگن واسه پیش دانشگاهیه فعلا... سو دونت مایند ایت  :Yahoo (4):  به درک به انگلیسی

----------


## WickedSick

دوستان یه جمله کوچولو انگلیش گفتم شرمنده  :Yahoo (21):  عذر میخام خوب چرا همه انگلیش میحرفن  :Yahoo (21): 
ضمنن الان باور بنمایید جوری داغ کردم برا نهاییام و حقی که ازم خورده شده الان فک کنم 50-60 درجه ای شدم  :Yahoo (21):  برا اینه میخام سریعا برم ترمیم جوری دهنشونو سرویس کنم ک..  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

اوههه حالا مگه چقدری از حقت خوردن؟ من ریاضی 4 نمره کم دادن + فیزیک که بهم دادن 10  :Yahoo (77):  با مستمر بالا اونم گفتن ضایعس همه 20 بعد این زیر ده  :Yahoo (4):  پس من چی بگم؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

خیلی کم راستش!در حد 4-5 نمره فقط از معدل کل ام کم شده همین. =/
اطلاعات بیشتر:
کارنامه نهایی اومده دوستان یه لحظه لطفا بیاید ...

----------


## POlyhYmNia

خخخخخ خب بابا  بی اعصاب... راست میگیااا فک کردم جدا جدا میگی... 

منم 4 نمره از کلم رفتههههه  حالم ازشون بهم میخورههههههههه

----------


## WickedSick

شما شکر کنید فعلا  :Yahoo (21):  من نزدیک 40-50 نمره ای رفته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohsen..

> تایتل سِیز انیثینگ 
> بعد اون نامردیا که کردن تو نمره دادن بهم گفتم برم ترمیم
> الان یکی گفت که فردا عه ترمیم معدل(ثبت نامش)
> درست گفته ؟


لطفا هر وقتی ثبت نام کردی به ما هم اطلاع بده؟

----------


## WickedSick

> لطفا هر وقتی ثبت نام کردی به ما هم اطلاع بده؟


اگه اعتراضم نتیجچه نداد(خدا کنه نتیچه بدن) اوکیه

----------


## DR.MAM

حاج علی 96 به احتمال خیلی خیلی قوی مثه 95 مثبت میشه

----------


## WickedSick

> حاج علی 96 به احتمال خیلی خیلی قوی مثه 95 مثبت میشه


با وضعیت شانس من!که این قد از نمراتم کم شد بعید میدونم بهرحال من امیدم به اعتراضاست نشه میرم ترمیم  :Yahoo (21): !

----------


## Milad98

*مرداد*

----------


## DANIAL.SSS

ترمیم شهویور اره از الانا ثبت نامششه دی ماه از مهر هشت و خرداد ار فرودین. بهترین ترمیم دی هستش بنظر من اگر مدرسه ندارید و دارید همون شهریور.

----------


## DANIAL.SSS

یه چیزی هم بگم بچه ها اشتباه به اطلاع نرسونید ترمیم برای دیپلمه هاست نه صرفا پیش دانشگاهی تموم شده ها یعنی فارغ تحصیلان واسه همه هست خیالتون راحت فقط کافیه برید دبیرستان بزرگسالان و به صورت داوطلب اازاد ثبت نام کنید همین. موفق باشید

----------


## AlirezA 1522

دوستان من از اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفت برای ترمیم معدل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیاز نیست و اونایی که فقط مدرک سوم دارند هم می تونن شرکت کنن

----------


## WickedSick

آقا مرسی  :Yahoo (21):  پس امروز فرداست؟
چرا نمیزارت اعتراضا اول بیاد خوب!

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezA 1522


دوستان من از اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفت برای ترمیم معدل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نیاز نیست و اونایی که فقط مدرک سوم دارند هم می تونن شرکت کنن


واقعا؟؟؟ جریان چیه؟؟_

----------


## reza__sh

> آقا مرسی  پس امروز فرداست؟
> چرا نمیزارت اعتراضا اول بیاد خوب!


من پرسیدم از مدرسه گفت هفته اول تیر ثبت نامه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> _واقعا؟؟؟ جریان چیه؟؟_


اینو اموزش و پرورش بهم گفت ولی بهترین کار اینکه فردا یه نیم ساعت وقت بزاری و بری اموزش و پرورش شهرتون و همه چی رو ازشون بپرسی تا خیالت راحت بشه این بهترین کاره

----------


## Dr afzal

یه سوال 
برای ترمیم دی ماه باید همونوقت ثبت نام کرد؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ali77

> یه سوال 
> برای ترمیم دی ماه باید همونوقت ثبت نام کرد؟


من پرسیدم گفتن آخرای مهر بیا برا ثبت نام

----------


## mahsa77

جریان ترمیم معدل چیه؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 
یکی بیاد منو روشا کنه :Yahoo (110): 
میشه فقط واسه یه درس داد؟؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

ن میشه همه درسا هم داد
در حد 20 تومن واس هر درس
البته باید همین امروز فردا بری فک کنم ثبت نامش تموم میشه.
+ کلیت عه آزمون اینه دوباره میری امتحان میدی توی نوبت دی, یا شهریور.
اگه نمرت بالاتر شد , نمره بالاتر رو میزارن اگه پایینتر که همون قبلیه رو میزارن.کلا ضرر نداره!
پ.ن:البته توی معدل دیپلمت,و معدل سال اصلا تاثیری نداره.فقط واسه کنکوره.

----------


## Alireza23

اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه نیاز به ترمیم ندارید.واسه همین صبر کنید اعلام تاثیر معدل بشه اگه مثبت بود ک هیچ اگه هم نه دی برید واسه ترمیم

----------


## mahsa77

> ن میشه همه درسا هم داد
> در حد 20 تومن واس هر درس
> البته باید همین امروز فردا بری فک کنم ثبت نامش تموم میشه.
> + کلیت عه آزمون اینه دوباره میری امتحان میدی توی نوبت دی, یا شهریور.
> اگه نمرت بالاتر شد , نمره بالاتر رو میزارن اگه پایینتر که همون قبلیه رو میزارن.کلا ضرر نداره!
> پ.ن:البته توی معدل دیپلمت,و معدل سال اصلا تاثیری نداره.فقط واسه کنکوره.


حدود 20 تومن :Yahoo (114): 
چه گرون :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahsa77

میگما من فیزکمو شدم   17/5   :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 
بنظرتون ترمیمی بدم :Yahoo (68): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tavakoli

> میگما من فیزکمو شدم   17/5  
> بنظرتون ترمیمی بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فیزیک اصلا معلوم نیست چجوری سوال میدن ما ریاضیارو امسال خیلی اسون گرفتن تجربیارو .... به نظرم اگر خیلی خوندی برو وگرنه ریسکه

----------


## mahsa77

> فیزیک اصلا معلوم نیست چجوری سوال میدن ما ریاضیارو امسال خیلی اسون گرفتن تجربیارو .... به نظرم اگر خیلی خوندی برو وگرنه ریسکه


اخه اگه فیزکمو 20 بشم :Yahoo (9):  نمره ی نهایم از این رو به اون رو میشه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## tavakoli

منم فیزیک 18.5 شدم ولی میترسم برم فیزیک رو سخت بدن امسال نهایی ریاضی اسون بود ولی تجربی خخخخ :Yahoo (50):

----------

